# Bang !! Truma Boiler Bckfire



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Been having some trouble igniting the boiler for a few days, once lit it's running ok.
Yesterday tried to light it, ie, switched up to water and boiler, and there was an almighty bang ! 
Damage resulting was, flexible exhaust pipe in wardrobe was ripped apart and exhaust cover, white thing with Truma printed on it, exploded across the garden, could have had some-ones eye out.
Obviously I'm having it looked at asap by the experts but what do you think caused it ?
Any ideas


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Goodness that sounds nasty. No idea what could have caused it just glad everyone is ok.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

I think you have to take the cover off before use, I always do anyway.
Max


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

My mate has had the same trouble in his new Levoyageur. He spoke to the truma bloke on the stand as NEC and was told to take back to the trauma factory

Phill


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: BANG !! Truma Boiler Bckfire*



Manouche said:


> Been having some trouble igniting the boiler for a few days, once lit it's running ok.
> Yesterday tried to light it, ie, switched up to water and boiler, and there was an almighty bang !
> Damage resulting was, flexible exhaust pipe in wardrobe was ripped apart and exhaust cover, white thing with Truma printed on it, exploded across the garden, could have had some-ones eye out.
> Obviously I'm having it looked at asap by the experts but what do you think caused it ?
> Any ideas


We had the same experience~ you have to remove the white cover first.
Hovis :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

drcotts said:


> He spoke to the truma bloke on the stand as NEC and was told to take back to the *trauma *factory
> Phill


An intentional typo Phill? :?

Very funny whether you meant it or not. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 109659 (Feb 2, 2008)

This can happen if you try to light boiler and have failure and then try to light it without waiting for gas to clear. You do have to remove cover for it to work.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: BANG !! Truma Boiler Bckfire*



Manouche said:


> Been having some trouble igniting the boiler for a few days, once lit it's running ok.
> Yesterday tried to light it, ie, switched up to water and boiler, and there was an almighty bang !
> Damage resulting was, flexible exhaust pipe in wardrobe was ripped apart and exhaust cover, white thing with Truma printed on it, exploded across the garden, could have had some-ones eye out.
> Obviously I'm having it looked at asap by the experts but what do you think caused it ?
> Any ideas


Hi,

Sorry to hear about your big bang, but if you are down our way, we are a Truma Service Centre.

Regards

Peter


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can somebody tell me what this cover thing is - my brand-new Hymer just has the balanced flue outlet/inlet - no sign of a cover.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

You have blocked the outside vent causing a build up of gas. read your Instruction book ! on how to light your boiler. or download from Truma.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pippin said:


> Can somebody tell me what this cover thing is - my brand-new Hymer just has the balanced flue outlet/inlet - no sign of a cover.


Its a different boiler to yours, a truma ultrastore, which has a white plastic vent cover...










pete


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Phew!

Sounded nasty anyway.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Some of the replies don't seem relevant to your model. Presumably it was due to a build up of gas, but only a Truma agent will be able to give you a proper diagnosis.

There has been a recall of certain Truma models: Truma Modification


----------



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice.
Auchmill, I've printed off the truma mod and will check serial nos.

There is no cover to remove from the outlet on my model, C3402 (Year 2000) I'm thinking a blocked air inlet is the probable cause.

I have booked it in with Premier in a few days I'll let you all know the result.

Thanks again

Great forum !


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*EXPLOSIVE ANSWER !! GAS*

well here i think is the answer !!.

never ever leave the cover off ! when you do not use the motorhome , as spiders , flies , web,so much of any nature is very unhealthy to a venting system , 
having said this i some time,s leave my cover still in place but it will still work , a little bit then shut it self off ,

cover off works very well , 
but if the cover has been left off for some length of time then , i would like to say . some has invaded the small little access ,s found while not covered , as we were told so much as a spiders web , can cause a blockage and cause exactly what you have described .

if you end up having to look for another boiler , then i suggest ebay .de. have bought quite a few thing from germane , they are and have been exccelent . and a bit cheaper . all i can say now is good luck

hope you post the answer to your quiz ,

all the best , denton.


----------



## 109961 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just in case you're interested, had the boiler fixed by Premier Motorhomes, yesterday, nice people ,nice coffee.

The fault turned out to be the failure of ignition plugs to spark at the right time or in the right place, out of alignment.

This caused build up of gas and then backfire.

They took the boiler out of the wardrobe, fixed the bits,replaced everything and then did a gas test and water test, well that's what they told me anyway.

I was too busy with the coffee.

Parts (Ignition plugs and Wall Flue Kit) and labour £259

It's now so quiet you can hardly hear it running, fair price for peace of mind a good nights sleep ?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments, always very much appreciated!

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------

